# fighetto



## simonaj

Come si può tradurre "fighetto" in inglese?
thanks.


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


			
				simonaj said:
			
		

> Come si può tradurre "fighetto" in inglese?
> thanks.


C'è qualcuno che s'è posto la questione inversa  

Uinni


----------



## primo_cerchio

Mi sembra che poser sia uno che fa il fighetto ma se lo è?


----------



## uinni

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Mi sembra che poser sia uno che fa il fighetto ma se lo è?


Ma un fighetto è uno che si atteggia. Di fatto non lo "*è*". Nel senso che si può essere fighi ma quando si dice che uno è un fighetto non s'intende che lo è ma che fa il fighetto. Non so se mi spiego  

Uinni


----------



## Saoul

Beh in realtà non è detto... un fighetto può anche essere, o meglio oggi si usa questo termine anche per indicare un ragazzo carino che veste in un modo "trendy" e rispetta le regole della moda in auge. 
Per intenderci se metti Paolo Meneguzzi e Ligabue in paragone, Paolo è un fighetto, il Liga decisamente no. 
Paolo Meneguzzi, ahime, ahilui e ahinoi è non brutto da vedere, fatuo come pochi, con i vestitini sempre a posto, con l'unica proccupazione di decidere da che parte mettere la scriminatura dei capelli. Insomma un fighetto.
C'è un che di dispregiativo in questo, (credo di averne vagamente dato sentore nella mia descrizione), ma non nel senso che sia un poser, perchè il Paolo non credo posi. Ha proprio di suo questo tipo di atteggiamento.


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> Beh in realtà non è detto... un fighetto può anche essere, o meglio oggi si usa questo termine anche per indicare un ragazzo carino che veste in un modo "trendy" e rispetta le regole della moda in auge.
> Per intenderci se metti Paolo Meneguzzi e Ligabue in paragone, Paolo è un fighetto, il Liga decisamente no.
> Paolo Meneguzzi, ahime, ahilui e ahinoi è non brutto da vedere, fatuo come pochi, con i vestitini sempre a posto, con l'unica proccupazione di decidere da che parte mettere la scriminatura dei capelli. Insomma un fighetto.
> C'è un che di dispregiativo in questo, (credo di averne vagamente dato sentore nella mia descrizione), ma non nel senso che sia un poser, perchè il Paolo non credo posi. Ha proprio di suo questo tipo di atteggiamento.


Starò forse invecchiando ma quando mi si dice che qualcuno è un fighetto do per scontato che "si atteggi" (cioè "quanto so' figo"), non che sia di per sé un figo alla moda (mi *rifiuto* di scrivere quella parolaccia che inizia per "t" e finisce per "y"  ).

Uinni


----------



## Saoul

uinni said:
			
		

> Starò forse invecchiando ma quando mi si dice che qualcuno è un fighetto do per scontato che "si atteggi" (cioè "quanto so' figo"), non che sia di per sé un figo alla moda (mi *rifiuto* di scrivere quella parolaccia che inizia per "t" e finisce per "y"  ).
> 
> Uinni


 
Uinni abbandonati! Ce la puoi fare! Prova! TRENDY. Lo so è osceno, ma purtroppo ci dobbiamo uniformare. 
L'impressione che hai della parola "fighetto" non è sbagliata. E' semplicemente che non ha solo questa accezione. 
A Milano, dove la parolaccia che non vuoi scrivere, viene pronunciata in media sei volte al secondo da ogni abitante della metropoli da bere, non è raro che si dica di qualcuno "è un fighetto" con i significati di cui dicevo prima.


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> Uinni abbandonati! Ce la puoi fare! Prova! TRENDY. Lo so è osceno, ma purtroppo ci dobbiamo uniformare.
> L'impressione che hai della parola "fighetto" non è sbagliata. E' semplicemente che non ha solo questa accezione.
> A Milano, dove la parolaccia che non vuoi scrivere, viene pronunciata in media sei volte al secondo da ogni abitante della metropoli da bere, non è raro che si dica di qualcuno "è un fighetto" con i significati di cui dicevo prima.


 
Benbon. Buono a sapersi. Grazie per l'aggiornamento.

(p.s. No; no; e poi no! Dovrà passare sul mio cadavere...) 

Uinni


----------



## emma1968

uinni said:
			
		

> Starò forse invecchiando ma quando mi si dice che qualcuno è un fighetto do per scontato che "si atteggi" (cioè "quanto so' figo"), non che sia di per sé un figo alla moda (mi *rifiuto* di scrivere quella parolaccia che inizia per "t" e finisce per "y"  ).
> 
> Uinni



Scusa Saoul ma anch'io la vedo come Uinni. Devo sforzarmi un po' per vederla con il significato che hai dato tu!


Adesso non fare il fighetto però


----------



## fran06

Ma un fighetto deve essere necessariamente carino da voi? Io credo che si possa riferire anche ad una persona bruttina ma trendy, l'importante è che lui/lei si senta e si comporti da fighetto trendy
O no?

PS Sii buona con me Emma


----------



## uinni

fran06 said:
			
		

> Ma un fighetto deve essere necessariamente carino da voi? Io credo che si possa riferire anche ad una persona bruttina ma trendy, l'importante è che lui/lei si senta e si comporti da fighetto trendy *[!@!#!!]*


 
Epperò con questo saremmo 3:1. Quindi o quella di saoul sia una definizione dell'idioletto milanese (che presto si propalerà al resto della penisola, of course  ) oppure noi (altri) tre siamo dei vecchi babbioni  

Uinni


----------



## stanfal

uinni said:
			
		

> Epperò con questo saremmo 3:1. Quindi o quella di saoul sia una definizione dell'idioletto milanese (che presto si propalerà al resto della penisola, of course  ) oppure noi (altri) tre siamo dei vecchi babbioni
> 
> Uinni


 
3:2, anche io fighetto lo intendo come il buon vecchio Saoul eek: ).

Emma, da queste parti (Toscana) non si usa la parola 'pissera'? Ha lo stesso senso, o sbaglio?

S.


----------



## emma1968

fran06 said:
			
		

> Ma un fighetto deve essere necessariamente carino da voi? Io credo che si possa riferire anche ad una persona bruttina ma trendy, l'importante è che lui/lei si senta e si comporti da fighetto trendy
> O no?
> 
> PS Sii buona con me Emma




Stavolta sono d'accordo con te Fran!!

E poi.....sono talmente buona che mi si potrebbe mangiare!!!!!!


Edit: Secondo me è come dici tu Uinni, Sauol ormai ha abbandonato la sua purezza meridionale e si è immerso nella più piena  trasgressione settentrionale.

Sto scherzando, vada per i babbioni!!!!!


----------



## fran06

Fatemi capire, se uno/a è brutto/a ma fighetto/a voi come lo/a chiamate?


Grazie Emma....


----------



## uinni

fran06 said:
			
		

> Fatemi capire, se uno/a è brutto/a ma fighetto/a voi come lo/a chiamate?


 
*s*fighetto?  


Uinni


----------



## emma1968

stanfal said:
			
		

> 3:2, anche io fighetto lo intendo come il buon vecchio Saoul eek: ).
> 
> Emma, da queste parti (Toscana) non si usa la parola 'pissera'? Ha lo stesso senso, o sbaglio?
> 
> S.



Lo sai che non l'ho mai sentita? E'  riferita alle donne?


----------



## fran06

uinni said:
			
		

> *s*fighetto?
> 
> 
> Uinni


 
Mi piace hihihihihihi!


----------



## emma1968

uinni said:
			
		

> *s*fighetto?
> 
> 
> Uinni



Concordo!!!


----------



## primo_cerchio

Siccome fighetto si può essere poser non va bene come traduzione.
Quale è quindi?


----------



## stanfal

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Lo sai che non l'ho mai sentita? E' riferita alle donne?


 
Io l'ho sentita solitamente riferita alle donne, si!


Originally Posted by *uinni*
_*s*fighetto?  _

_   che ridere Uinni!_

Beh, alla fine siamo in dubbio sul significato in italiano, e non siamo ancora riusciti ad arrivare all'inglese!! 

S.


----------



## uinni

Beh. Ufficialmente (leggi DeMauro):

fi|chét|to
s.m.
CO ragazzo che cura eccessivamente il proprio aspetto, che ostenta eleganza e atteggiamenti alla moda.
*Varianti*: fighetto

If we cling to this (official) definition, "poser" fits perfectly 

Uinni


----------



## primo_cerchio

Fichetto è bruttissimo!
Vorgare!


----------



## Saoul

La butto lì "hunk". 
Nei giornali per esempio di cinema, i bellocci attori (ucoli) di serie tv varie vengono definiti "hunks" per prestanza, e presenza.
Che ve ne pare? 

Non commento altre cose tipo un vecchio che mi sembra di aver letto...
Uinni sfighetto è geniale!


----------



## primo_cerchio

uinni said:
			
		

> Beh. Ufficialmente (leggi DeMauro):
> 
> fi|chét|to
> s.m.
> CO ragazzo che cura eccessivamente il proprio aspetto, che ostenta eleganza e atteggiamenti alla moda.
> *Varianti*: fighetto
> 
> If we cling to this (official) definition, "poser" fits perfectly
> 
> Uinni



La definizione ufficiale non  corrisponde al significato reale, è, in una parola, sbagliata.


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> La butto lì "hunk".
> Nei giornali per esempio di cinema, i bellocci attori (ucoli) di serie tv varie vengono definiti "hunks" per prestanza, e presenza.
> Che ve ne pare?


A me sembra che il vecchio "fusto" in disuso sia ormai soppiantato da "figo(ne)". Davvero (sarà appunto questione di varianti locali ma) non riesco ad associare "hunk"="fichetto".
Anche perché un hunk non è prestante e/o bello(ccio) piuttosto che alla moda?

Uinni


----------



## uinni

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> La definizione ufficiale non corrisponde al significato reale, è, in una parola, sbagliata.


Eh. Non sarei così categorico, dati i pareri contrastanti.
Come ho già paventato, forse è in fase di viraggio.

Uinni


----------



## Saoul

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> La definizione ufficiale non corrisponde al significato reale, è, in una parola, sbagliata.


 
Oddio, io non me la sento di contestare così il caro vecchio De Mauro, amico di tante notti insonni. Credo che come spesso succede nei gerghi giovanili, ci sia da prendere in considerazione sia il fattore "regionalismo" sia il veloce cambiamento dei significati. 

Per aggiungere una nota di colore, a Milano, e credo solo a Milano (e come dice uinni giustamente a breve anche in tutta la penisola isole comprese) un fighetto si veste "pettinato". 



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> A me sembra che il vecchio "fusto" in disuso sia ormai soppiantato da "figo(ne)". Davvero (sarà appunto questione di varianti locali ma) non riesco ad associare "hunk"="fichetto".
> Anche perché un hunk non è prestante e/o bello(ccio) piuttosto che alla moda?
> 
> Uinni


 
Non saprei uinni. Mi fai un esempio di questi attori definiti come "hunks" che oltre che bellocci e prestanti non siano anche alla stra-moda? Le due cose vanno di pari passo, o no? Se non sei vestito da stra-fichetto e belloccio, passi per un attore con del cervello, quindi non lavori... o per un musicista che sa scrivere musica e quindi non lavori...


----------



## emma1968

Dal momento che presumo  "fichetto/fighetto"  derivi  da  "fico".
According to Garzanti :
Fico: s.m. giovane dall'aspetto fisico piacevole, che  si veste e si comporta secondo i gusti di moda.

Mi domando: Non è che aveva ragione Saoul? O sto farneticando?


----------



## fran06

uinni said:
			
		

> A me sembra che il vecchio "fusto" in disuso sia ormai soppiantato da "figo(ne)".
> 
> Uinni


 
Non mi odiare ma.... il buon vecchio _fusto_ di una volta era *bello*, il fighetto di oggi, come detto prima non deve perforza avere il requisito della bellezza


----------



## stanfal

fi|chét|to
s.m.
CO ragazzo che cura eccessivamente il proprio aspetto, che ostenta eleganza e atteggiamenti alla moda.
*Varianti*: fighetto

Uinni


Beh, a me sembra che questo corrisponda alla definizione di Saoul...o no?

S.


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Dal momento che presumo "fichetto/fighetto" derivi da "fico".
> According to Garzanti :
> Fico: s.m. giovane dall'aspetto fisico piacevole, che si veste e si comporta secondo i gusti di moda.
> 
> Mi domando: Non è che aveva ragione Saoul? O sto farneticando?


 
Eh no. Non confondiamo la radice con la parola! E' nata apposta col suffisso proprio per dare la diversa connotazione ...

Uinni


----------



## emma1968

uinni said:
			
		

> Eh no. Non confondiamo la radice con la parola!
> 
> Uinni


Appunto....stavo farneticando!


Avevo perso per un attimo la via.


----------



## uinni

stanfal said:
			
		

> fi|chét|to
> s.m.
> CO ragazzo che *cura* eccessivamente il proprio aspetto, che *ostenta* eleganza e *atteggiamenti* alla moda.
> *Varianti*: fighetto
> 
> Uinni
> 
> 
> Beh, a me sembra che questo corrisponda alla definizione di Saoul...o no?
> 
> S.


Purtroppo, no. Sennò non ci sarebbe stata proprio alcuna discussione.

Uinni


----------



## uinni

fran06 said:
			
		

> Non mi odiare ma.... il buon vecchio _fusto_ di una volta era *bello*, il fighetto di oggi, come detto prima non deve perforza avere il requisito della bellezza


 
Ma guarda che è saoul che sta affermando il contrario (o se non proprio il contrario, pende da quella parte con la "propria" definizione).

Uinni

p.s.
'Mo un mod ci sposterà sull'altro forum...


----------



## fran06

uinni said:
			
		

> Ma guarda che è saoul che sta affermando il contrario (o se non proprio il contrario, pende da quella parte con la "propria" definizione).
> 
> Uinni


 
Scusami Uinni, avevo perso il filo!


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> Non saprei uinni. Mi fai un esempio di questi attori definiti come "hunks" che oltre che bellocci e prestanti non siano anche alla stra-moda? Le due cose vanno di pari passo, o no? Se non sei vestito da stra-fichetto e belloccio, passi per un attore con del cervello, quindi non lavori... o per un musicista che sa scrivere musica e quindi non lavori...


 
Bè. Non saprei proprio. Ma quando la mia ragazza dice che Rupert Heverett è un figo (e di fronte all'assurdità di tale affermazione non posso che basire) mi sembra improprio attribuirgli etichetta di fighetto.

Uinni


----------



## simonaj

Per me fighetto è una persona che cura molto il proprio look , che veste con abiti firmati e non necessariamente deve essere bello.


----------



## emma1968

Ricapitolando "Poser" potrebbe andare come traduzione?

Ah...queste donne, me compresa, che perdono sempre il filo!


----------



## Elisa68

Che ne dite di:
Metrosexual? (Giusto per buttare un po' di benzina sul fuoco...)


----------



## Saoul

Grandissima Elisa! 
Non tanto per metrosexual che comunque mi piace veramente molto, ma per la benzina sul fuoco! 

(Ragazzi come mai i thread diventano "red hot" quando sono di questo tipo?)


----------



## emma1968

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Che ne dite di:
> Metrosexual? (Giusto per buttare un po' di benzina sul fuoco...)




From what I can understand reading that, it  sounds good!


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> From what I can understand reading that, it sounds good!


Questa è esattamente la definizione di fighetto di saoul.
Uinni


----------



## emma1968

uinni said:
			
		

> Questa è esattamente la definizione di fighetto di saoul.
> Uinni






Giuro non dico più niente!!!  Però dai, essendo stata in inglese la definizione....


----------



## Saoul

uinni said:
			
		

> Questa è esattamente la definizione di fighetto di saoul.
> Uinni


 
E quindi presumibilmente quella che simonaj cercava in prima istanza, o no? 

Insomma, chi è sto fighetto di cui parla la Simo? Ora vogliamo il nome, e possibilmente una foto!


----------



## San_Giuseppe

Scusate per tirare ancora in ballo, ma voglio sapere se la parola 'fighetto' è un complimente, per ridicolizzare o può essere qualsiasi?

_Il contesto:
Un'amica ha detto un'altra amica davanti a me che sono 'fighetto'. Non sono sicuro che ero supposto per capirlo/sentirlo. L'ho detto, "Che significa 'fighetto'?" e m'ha detto, "You dress nicely"._

Sinceramente, che pensate? 

Grazie.


----------



## spooky doll

per me "fighetto" è di solito un ragazzino che ha molta cura nell'abbigliamento e nella cura di sè ( abiti firmati all'ultima moda, cura del corpo, lampade, depilazione, capelli perfettamente in ordine col gel che non si muovono di un millimetro, etc).
Potrebbe essere "metrosexual" un termine che si avvicina?


----------



## Pesetodo

puoi tradurre la parola fighetto in inglese con 'stuck up'. aiutarvi non e' da stuck up giusto? questo e' un modo corretto per usare questa parola!


----------



## johngiovanni

Forse "trendy" / "trendy, upmarket.
There's another thread: fighetto


----------



## Fooler

Hi jg, the thread is the the same we are in now 

What about _coolist_ ? Urban Dictionary: coolist


----------



## johngiovanni

Fooler said:


> Hi jg, the thread is the the same we are in now



Hai ragione!

Anyway, it seems a very smart, trendy, upmarket place.


----------



## Fooler

johngiovanni said:


> Anyway, it seems a very smart, trendy, upmarket place.


----------



## Piccolaghianda

Ciao!! Potrebbe andare bene "fancy schmancy"?? Sentito di recente in una serie TV


----------



## theartichoke

Piccolaghianda said:


> Ciao!! Potrebbe andare bene "fancy schmancy"?? Sentito di recente in una serie TV



What is it that we're talking about here, PG? If you give us a full sentence in Italian using "fighetto," we'll tell you whether "fighetto" can be translated as "fancy schmancy" in that context.


----------



## Piccolaghianda

Hi the artichoke!!! 
I was just trying to give an alternative answer to the original question "come tradurre FIGHETTO in inglese?" 
I'll quote part of the conversation where I came across this expression:

- Sorry I'm not fancy-schmancy enough for Giancarlo. 
- Okay, let's get the terminology straight. Not "fancy-schmancy." Sophisticated. 
- Oh, whatever.

She means she's not fashionable, trendy, cool, well dressed (preppy)... enough. And, obviously, she's being ironic 🤗


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

stanfal said:


> Emma, da queste parti (Toscana) non si usa la parola 'pissera'? Ha lo stesso senso, o sbaglio?
> 
> S.




Io PISSERO l'ho sempre sentito nel senso di uno che si veste tutto precisino ma un po' troppo perbenino, e un po' demodé, e che si comporta anche in modo per benino più per apparire così che per vera natura.
E' difficile da spiegare, un fiorentino sa bene chi è un pissero, ma quando si tratta di spiegarlo è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------

